# How is Hydra now?



## CIR-Engineering (Sep 24, 2017)

I played with Hydra today and was surprised to see my two primary gripes fixed; native resolution was working when I changed channels and there is now a setting for overscan to make the menus fit in a screen that has overscan. 

I’m thinking maybe it’s time to go for it. What are others lingering complaints?

Thanks,
craigr


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Basic functionality that works in previous versions is still broken in the latest Hydra beta version being sent out.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

This was my laundry list of reasons not to "upgrade" collected for early Hydra release. Probably not all relevant anymore but a lot of them are still valid from what I've read. For me issue 1 is enough by itself not to move, and left vs back button is another major one for me.

1. SPS backdoor codes mostly don't work (quick clear play bar, clock).
2. PC-->TiVo transfers (pyTivo/TiVo Desktop) not possible
3. HME apps launch points missing (HME still runs if launched via kmttg)
4. No TiVo Live Guide
5. Left button for going back no longer works - have to use Back button. Also right button can't be used for select.
6. Skip button to jump to end/start of lists no longer works everywhere, such as ToDo lists, only channel up/down and arrows work in lists. It was confirmed MyShows list and OnePasses lists do work for skip to end/start, but for example not for ToDo, My Channels, History, etc. so inconsistent at best.
7. Every program in My Shows is treated as a folder. So if you select a single recording, it opens into the list menu rather than going directly to the Play screen. Also, clicking "play" on remote doesn't work. Extra unnecessary click. Then when you delete the episode it goes to an empty list screen rather than back to My Shows.
8. TiVo,# shortcuts. Can't change first 4 Tivo,# remote shortcuts: 1=SP list, 2=ToDo, 3=wishlist, 4=search, etc. and those shortcuts are no longer what they used to be. 5-8 can be customized to what you want.
9. MRV no longer works for moving shows from 1 TiVo to another. MRS still works. For MRV you have to initiate transfers at online.tivo.com
10. Re-sync times for change in resolution (if you use native output settings) seem to take much longer in Hydra.
11. This is opinion, not shortcoming per say: I much prefer simple lists for things like My Shows, ToDo, etc. instead of tiles that are all over the Hydra GUI. UPDATE: Tiles can be turned off for My Shows via preferences.
12. Info button no longer gives you detailed show info (including size, etc) about a selected show in My Shows
13. Using a few 30skips in quick succession (to get to front of the buffer) sometimes causes loss of audio. Need to skip-back to get audio to return.
14. Clear and Delete Everything just hangs and does not prompt you to acknowledge, etc. Same with Clear Guide Data/To Do List and Clear Thumbs/Suggestions.
15. There is inconsistently sometimes no indicator (red dot) that a program you are watching is recording or not
16. When you press the Live TV button, it goes to live tv, but always sets the channel to 1 regardless of what channel was on previously.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Very good list. Thanks.

1-4 are the biggies. There is a mini tile-based live guide in Hydra that shows a couple less listings than the original live guide. 

5, 7, 8 11, 12 are just the new way Hydra does things. I adapted to those within a day. Back makes more logical sense to me than Left and is consistent with how other streaming devices work like Roku, Fire TV, etc.

I've never tried 6, 9, 10 14. 

12, 13, 15, 16 work normally for me.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

jcthorne said:


> Basic functionality that works in previous versions is still broken in the latest Hydra beta version being sent out.


Stop.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

mdavej said:


> Very good list. Thanks.
> 
> 12, 13, 15, 16 work normally for me.


That's because those were fixed in updates.


----------



## Cheezmo (Apr 26, 2004)

Suggestions don't work very well in Hydra. Pretty much just record news shows and sports. No movies.


----------



## pldoolittle (May 2, 2002)

mdavej said:


> Very good list. Thanks.
> 
> 1-4 are the biggies. There is a mini tile-based live guide in Hydra that shows a couple less listings than the original live guide.
> 
> ...


5 & 7 are trash UI design co-opted from other devices in a deficit of ingenuity. The very epitome of why TiVo is doomed.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

pldoolittle said:


> 5 & 7 are trash UI design co-opted from other devices in a deficit of ingenuity. The very epitome of why TiVo is doomed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Play works on folders now (7).


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Left for previous page makes no sense in Hydra because you don’t go right to drill down.

I tried to use Left to back out of the guide in TE3, and it just moved left? Looks like a bug.


----------



## pldoolittle (May 2, 2002)

Left is an unused key. Mapping it to the same function as Back aids existing users without hindering new users.

Also, as the original remote/UI proved, less buttons improves ease of use.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

pldoolittle said:


> Left is an unused key. Mapping it to the same function as Back aids existing users without hindering new users.


Left is an unused key? It moves left.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

pldoolittle said:


> Left is an unused key. Mapping it to the same function as Back aids existing users without hindering new users.


So you've concluded Tivo is doomed because of Hydra's design, yet you've never actually used Hydra. I challenge you to navigate Hydra without a Left that moves left and a Back that exits.

Guide navigation in TE3 is a perfect example of the illogical application of Left as exit rather than "move left".


----------



## pldoolittle (May 2, 2002)

mdavej said:


> So you've concluded Tivo is doomed because of Hydra's design, yet you've never actually used Hydra. I challenge you to navigate Hydra without a Left that moves left and a Back that exits.


I have used, and removed, Hydra. Navigation was one reason. In fact, I have a new Bolt that is about to be downgraded.

And my comment about TiVo was much deeper than just Hydra.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

@pldoolittle Unfortunately, you're going to have to get used to it if you want any new features moving forward. Guess what the interface is in the new Roku, Fire TV and Apple TV Tivo apps? It's Hydra. And it's a good thing they separated Left from Back since that's how those streaming box remotes work.


----------



## pldoolittle (May 2, 2002)

Hence my comment about the doom of TiVo. TiVos differentiator has always been the superior UI and ease of use. The devices you listed are dirt cheap and their UI is ok at best. With cable declining, streaming on the uptake, and product prices at commodity levels, seeking to emulate their UI is giving up the last key (positive) product differentiator 

IMO, TiVo's strategy needs to be premium user experience in a post cable world. And TE4 is a step in the opposite direction.



Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Differing opinion. The old TiVo experience was inconsistent in navigation. And cartoonish. It was the part of TiVo I felt held it back and drive me away once. I welcome the new interface as fast, consistent, professional and big free.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> Differing opinion. The old TiVo experience was inconsistent in navigation. And cartoonish. It was the part of TiVo I felt held it back and drive me away once. I welcome the new interface as fast, consistent, professional and big free.


You may find it difficult to believe that I agree with this. I use and like the TE4 interface. I just miss the integration of my own content (or at least bookmarks to it) in the my shows list. Do not really care where the content is stored.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

jcthorne said:


> You may find it difficult to believe that I agree with this. I use and like the TE4 interface. I just miss the integration of my own content (or at least bookmarks to it) in the my shows list. Do not really care where the content is stored.


No. I understand. If you have a legit use case that TE4 does not support that means a lot to you, I totally understand any reticence. It is the nonsense like posts about bugs that don't exist or refusal to use a different button or taking a look at the new mini/live guide or claiming the old interface was more intuitive (it wasn't; I had a hell of a time explaining it to non-TiVo users in demos) that drive me crazy.

I never pushed content to my dvr. In fact, I like my dvr clean. Pretty much as all of them are designed. If I want something for keeps, I buy the dvd or (more recently) put it on my plex server. I like the interface for long term viewing on plex better. For a small fee yearly you get trailers and extras for movies and plex is more flexible for viewing from almost anything that has a screen. The TiVo ecosystem is much more closed.


----------



## xberk (Dec 3, 2011)

I, too, like TE4 .. especially VOX .. huge time and brain saver. In future, the UI can get very complicated but VOX will cut to the chase with a simple voice command. I hate the Guide and I miss putting my own "home video" on TIVO for viewing but I solved this with Media Portal software and my own Media server which is far, far superior to using TIVO as a Media Server although nothing beats TIVO's smooth viewing controls.


----------



## Mudflapper (Oct 25, 2014)

I am loving 21.8.3.RC4 on my original 500GB bolt hacked with a 3TB drive. I tried Hydra the week it was released and wasn't impressed. I downgraded and copied all my content back to it which took quite some time. But after this last update, NOW we're talkin'. I really like the new UI, although it could still use some tweaking of course, but at least it doesn't look like a Playskool toy anymore.

And the best thing is it still works perfectly with cTivo.

Edit: I just ordered a white Vox remote to match my Bolt. Can't wait!


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

^^^
Does this get installed by default or do we need to force install? I'm asking because I just sent back my Bolt Vox due to inconsistent network issues and I had downgraded to the older UI with that one. I suspect my new Bolt Vox will have the new UI when it comes in and I may keep this UI if it has become better since first released.


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

Should come with Hydra but you may need to force a couple connections for the latest.


----------



## slyone (Jul 22, 2005)

lujan said:


> ^^^
> Does this get installed by default or do we need to force install? I'm asking because I just sent back my Bolt Vox due to inconsistent network issues and I had downgraded to the older UI with that one. I suspect my new Bolt Vox will have the new UI when it comes in and I may keep this UI if it has become better since first released.


OMG I did the same....downgraded OS & having network problems, not to mention cant use netflix either?? wtf? I tried going back to hydra but didnt work?


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

slyone said:


> OMG I did the same....downgraded OS & having network problems, not to mention cant use netflix either?? wtf? I tried going back to hydra but didnt work?


So you downgraded the replacement as well?


----------



## slyone (Jul 22, 2005)

lujan said:


> So you downgraded the replacement as well?


I havent done a replacement. I'm in the process of upgrading to hydra to get the bugs out....hopefully!


----------



## zubinh (Jun 7, 2004)

Is there any place to see a video or screenshots of the latest Hydra version? Everything thats out there is from the time when it was first released


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Here's something from 2 months ago (Dec 2018). Hydra discussion starts at 4:45 mark if you want to skip straight to that.


----------



## Davelnlr_ (Jan 13, 2011)

Giving Hydra a try. Doesn't appear as kludgey as when it first came out. No complaints from the family. Had to add a "back" button to my Harmony, as my Tivo remote doesn't have one, nor does it have the 4 color buttons. So far, I am getting the hang of it. Not used to the grid guide yet vs the old tivo guide, but will enjoy it eventually.


----------



## paully65 (Feb 20, 2002)

I love Hydra. It's called change people! You just adapt. I am used to everything about it and actually like it better than the old GUI. Ooooops. I should not be posting because I like something. HAHAHAHAAH! I'm here all week.


----------



## wtherrell (Dec 23, 2004)

Hydra still crappy....... Repeat : Hydra still....


----------



## Rowan (Jun 29, 2000)

I will jump on the Hydra ship the day they add support to allow me to upload my own shows. That is the only showstopper for me.


----------



## elorimer (Jan 1, 2012)

I will jump back on if and when the screw up with the larger drives is fixed. Then, and only then, will I observe that my wife prefers the apps on the Bolt to the Roku 3. But she insists on TE3.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

My wishlist to be able to jump:
Fixed suggestions
Sort by name in Guide
Download availability

I'd take 2 out of 3, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

This is cool: Remote delay


----------

